# Fluval U4 Internal Vs CristalProfi External Filter



## AndrewD (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm wondering if I should stump up the €170/$200 to upgrade to a CristalProfi 1501E External Filter.

I have a 200L Roma tank with 16 (juvenile) mbuna in it (+ 1 pleco!). The tank is 6 weeks old & so far I've been using the Fluval U4 internal filter that came with the whole package (these filters sell for about $80)

I was almost "Done deal" when i heard that I wouldn't need to do a weekly 20% water change & that I could move this out to once per month of I upgraded. But then I heard from (another Cichlid lover) that i still ought to be the same frequency of water change regardless of which filter I go for!

I'm new to Cichlid keeping & i don't have a whole lot of spare time at the weekends - so time saving is valued.

thank you so much (in advance) for advice.

Andrew


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Andrew and Welcome to C-F!!!

I am not personally familiar with either filter you noted but will say that I prefer using a canister filter for that size tank (about 52G) with Mbuna cichlids.

I will also say that in my opinion, no matter which type of filter you choose to use, regular water changes are not dependent on a filter choice. Water changes bring fresh water into the system and help to remove pheromones and other chemicals processes plus can add back minerals and other trace elements that are usually found in tap water. Water changes are also beneficial to the fish and can help improve growth and reduce stress to their immune systems.

Water changes can be accomplished rather quickly using an aquarium water change device such as those made by Python or Aqueon which just hook up to your tap (faucet) rather than using buckets or pails to perform water changes. You can also make your own device using vinyl hose and PVC fittings/pipe to save money if you are handy.

Since your tank is fairly new, I would not change the existing filter you are using since a lot of the good bacteria is probably present in it. Adding another filter such as a canister or power filter would be a good choice in my opinion. However, a power filter may not be a choice depending on the construction of your tank if it is a Eurobraced style aquarium.

I hope this helped answer some of your questions so far.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

+1 with deeda. No filter, no matter how high tech, will ever change the needs for regular water changes. Water changes are part of the routine that help fish thrive in the otherwise inhabitable environment, a glass box. It helps remove the bile that they create and helps stimulate new growth amongst the fish. Keeps them healthy and otherwise happy. It can also be quite peaceful for you as a fish keeper. I'm sure there are people on here that hate it but I'm sure the ratio will tip more towards people like doing them. I find tank maintenance quite soothing at times and I enjoy performing them.


----------



## AndrewD (Mar 21, 2016)

Many thanks guys!

How regular is regular (water changes)? 20% every 2 weeks - is that regular enough for a 200L mbuna tank?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I am a fan of 50% water changes weekly and do so on all my tanks, regardless of tank size or fish species. I will admit that I have slacked off the last month and have noticed a difference in the activity of my fish to their detriment.

However, my tap water parameters for pH, hardness (GH) and alkalinity (KH) are perfect enough for the fish I keep so I don't need to adjust or buffer my new water. Do you have a test kit to test your tank and tap water?


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I'm a fan of 25% to 40% weekly depending on stocking. Once a month a good gravel vac down to the 25-40% mark and 12 months a good deep clean (pull out the rocks and gear [heater,pump,uv,etc.] and brush the pvc pipes)
At my 5 year mark I plan on draining completely, reseal, and muratic acid the glass.


----------



## AndrewD (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you Dee - i have now discovered the time-saver that is the Python!

http://www.amazon.com/25-Foot-Python-Aq ... B000255NXC

I've watched a bunch of videos on Youtube on how to do it. The only thing I didn't see was how to check that the running tap water was the same temperature as the tank. Should I by using something like a baby bath thermometer, or is that overkill?

An No, I don't have a (full) water test kit - just a KH tester.

Andrew


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can either test the tap hot/cold mix with your hand to compare it to the tank temperature or you can use a portable aquarium/pond thermometer, not the stick on the tank type. I actually bought a Thermapen kitchen thermometer and use it both for the fish room and cooking purposes. It is a bit pricey but I've been pleased with it so far.

I do suggest buying a complete water test kit that includes the pH, nitrite, nitrate and ammonia reagents as well as the separate GH reagent. I found testing important especially when setting up a new tank and when/if problems develop later with fish health issues. It also allows you to better understand your tap water parameters and the cycling process of a new tank. I use the API brand kit which includes the vials but there are other brands available. I don't care for the test strips style testers myself.

Is your source (tap) water provided by your town/city or do you have a well or cistern?


----------



## AndrewD (Mar 21, 2016)

To answer your question, my tap water is provided by by local town council (in Bray, Ireland).

I'll buy one of those testing kits you recommend: http://www.amazon.co.uk/API-Freshwater- ... water+test

but in the meantime, I'll ask my local aquarium shop to do a test on my tap water to see if it's ok to put straight in to the tank with the Python system. Thanks so much!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You are welcome!!!

The reason I asked about your water source is to check whether your tap water is treated with either chlorine or chloramine as a disinfectant product. The usual procedure when using either a hose or Python device is to add the water conditioner directly to the tank as you are filling with tap water rather than adding it to the bucket when using that method to do water changes. I just wanted to be clear on that before you used the Python for the first time.


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

Unless the tap water is very cold it won't matter what the temp is when you do water changes. For something delicate like shrimp it would though.


----------

